# Red Maple Leaf



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Just as the concrete was starting to set on the new mailbox (from the last 2 days of devastation), I get a strange padded envelope with a big Red Maple Leaf on the front. On the package, it states that the contents are "2 used video games". Well, I don't play video games much less buy used ones. WTH? I go to open it and...


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

This is what was left:

Thank you very much @MrCrowley39 for the "used video games". These I will enjoy sir!


----------



## MrCrowley39 (Mar 29, 2016)

LeatherNeck said:


> This is what was left:
> 
> Thank you very much @MrCrowley39 for the "used video games". These I will enjoy sir!


Glad all the soldiers made it safe, enjoy brother!

Sent from my SM-T710 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Nicely done..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Damn fine video games even if they are used! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Good hit for a great dude!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Kidvegas said:


> Good hit for a great dude!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, thanks Joe! Means alot coming from you!


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

Sweet hit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Reached across the line and smacked you he did. Sneaky hit MrCrowley eh


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Used video games. LOL. Enjoy the games.


----------



## MrCrowley39 (Mar 29, 2016)

csk415 said:


> Used video games. LOL. Enjoy the games.


With how the package looked, I had to label it that way, I didn't want certain people to intercept a bomb! Hahaha

Sent from my SM-T710 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

MrCrowley39 said:


> csk415 said:
> 
> 
> > Used video games. LOL. Enjoy the games.
> ...


I thought it genius!


----------



## kitchenwarrior (Jun 13, 2017)

I don't remember used video games being that haha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

Sooooooooooooooooo are those Super Nintendo or Playstation 1 ?


----------

